# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool Box v1.1 Released [06-10-2015] - World's First

## mohamed73

*  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.1  Whats New: - Samsung SPD IMEI Repair (Beta)
- Huawei E303d Flash
- Huawei E303s Flash/Unlock by Flash
- Huawei E303c Flash/Unlock By Flash
- Huawei E303h Flash/Unlock By Flash
- ZTE K4201i Flash/Unlock
- Relock Function For ZTE Modems - World First
- Reset Counter Function for New Huawei Modems
- Auto Mode Calculation for Huawei Modems
- Improved Samsung SPD Unlock    Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.1  Whats New: - ZTE S400 (TATA) One Click Unlock / Flash / MEID Write - World First
- Improved ZTE N799D Unlock/Relock Function
- Improved Samsung Sprint Unlock/Relock Function   Common: - Improved ADB Device Detection, Now can check if Device Unauthorized
- Some other improvements and bug fixes   It Has Begun...  
How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect Box and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_AIO_1.1.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*

----------

